# planeidad de las caras: flechas admisibles en aristas y diagonales



## Katiamie

Field and topic:
Hola a todos...bueno yo sigo con la traducción del texto de ladrillos y construcción!!! (que siento que está en chino). La oración está especificando las caracteristicas del ladrillo pero la terminología es muy compleja para mí...

Agradeceria cualquier ayuda!!!
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Planeidad de las caras.
Las flechas admisibles en aristas y diagonales de las caras, en función de su longitud, serán las siguientes:


----------



## Damiana

Hola,
tal vez te ayude saber que se denomina flecha de una sección transversal (normal al eje o directriz de la viga) al desplazamiento en la dirección a la normal a la directriz que sufre el c.d.g. de dicha sección, lo que tiene sentido cuando se habla de planeidad de las caras, si bien concuerdo contigo que las palabras son bastante raras. Creo que nunca escuche la palabra planeidad.
Suerte


----------



## araceli

Podría ser *flatness*

En Google vi planitud = planeidad


----------



## Damiana

Face flatness
Acceptable displacement on edges and diagonals on faces.

Revisá la gramática

Chau


----------



## Katiamie

*gracias por sus respuestas....me van a ayudar mucho porque yo estaba en nada!!!*


----------



## currupipi

¡Hola!

Me he topado con este hilo después de mucho tiempo desde que se iniciara, pero hago mi aportación:

*flecha admisible* (de vigas, forjados, entramados, etc.) = *allowable sag*, o, hablando de forma mucho más general, *beam, slab allowable deflection*.

Saludos


----------



## rodelu2

*Tolerances in straigthness of edges and faces will be +/-*_(aquí va tu número en mm para la flecha y la cara)_.
 "Flecha" (sagitta) en su sentido geométrico no es uso corriente en inglés.


----------



## currupipi

En los campos de la Arquitectura e Ingeniería Estructural, *sag* sí es de uso común, junto con *deflection* para indicar el desplazamiento de un punto de una viga (generalmente el central) respecto de su posición inicial de su directriz antes de entrar en carga. Los incrédulos pueden 'googlear' *beam+sag* y verán que no exagero cuando aparezcan unos 2,8 millones de coincidencias.
Saludos.


----------



## Mastoc

rodelu2 said:


> *Tolerances in straigthness of edges and faces will be +/-*_(aquí va tu número en mm para la flecha y la cara)_.



No alcanza con fijar un número para la flecha para determinar la planicidad/planitud/planeidad ya que dependerá también de la longitud de la arista o de la diagonal, tal como se expresa en el texto original.


----------



## rodelu2

currupipi said:


> En los campos de la Arquitectura e Ingeniería Estructural, *sag* sí es de uso común, junto con *deflection* para indicar el desplazamiento de un punto de una viga (generalmente el central) respecto de su posición inicial de su directriz antes de entrar en carga. Los incrédulos pueden 'googlear' *beam+sag* y verán que no exagero cuando aparezcan unos 2,8 millones de coincidencias.
> Saludos.


Sin duda, pero "sag" es habitualmente la deformación o curvatura resultantes del peso de la viga, y en el caso de los ladrillos no tiene que ver con gravedad.


----------



## rodelu2

Mastoc said:


> No alcanza con fijar un número para la flecha para determinar la planicidad/planitud/planeidad ya que dependerá también *de la longitud de la arista o de la diagonal*, tal como se expresa en el texto original.



Son constantes en los ladrillos.


----------



## Mastoc

rodelu2 said:


> Son constantes en los ladrillos.



Existen ladrillos de muy diferentes medidas y para diferentes usos, además el texto original hace referencia a las flechas en función de las longitudes.


----------

